# Location Sharing and Mapping Website



## Petja (Apr 5, 2006)

I've recently stumbled on this website: www.discovered.ca
It's created to solve the problem many photographers I know (including myself) seem to have, especially after having lived in one place for a while: where do you go to take interesting pictures?

Right now they mostly have locations in Toronto, including the Distillery District, mentioned in another thread, although in theory locations could be added anywhere.


----------

